# And then there were 3.......



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

R/C magazines that is. Had been waiting for my February issue of R/C Car to arrive which typically should have been the end of December. Comes January and I still hadn't gotten it so I fire off an email to their subscription department. Over a week later I get an email back saying Hi-Torque has decided to quit publishing the magazine and R/C Car Action would be taking over the remainder of subscriptions. Awful nice of them to give some kind of indication that this was going down.  Still haven't heard anything from RCCA about remainder of the subscription and if I do I'll probably get duplicate magazines since I already get RCCA and it was at a different address than my R/C Car was delivered to.


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

What a shame. Quality magazine and great guys to work with. The hobby will miss them.


----------



## smoothie (Mar 23, 2004)

Its always a shame when a good rc business goes out. The only problem that I see with the rc magazines is that they typically all cover the same events and normally do reviews on the same vehicles. Sure there are different opinions and outlooks on the stuff but for me it was hard to justify subscribing to more than one magazine for that reason.


----------



## reggie's dad (Sep 14, 2006)

*Hmmmm*

Thats funny, I just sent an e-mail to Xtreme rc cause I just re upped in nov, got the jan issue and no more for me!


----------



## reggie's dad (Sep 14, 2006)

reggie's dad said:


> Thats funny, I just sent an e-mail to Xtreme rc cause I just re upped in nov, got the jan issue and no more for me!


Update! they contacted me and are sending out the missing issue. :dude:


----------



## King Dork (Nov 23, 2008)

So I'm not losing it! I have subscriptions to all 4 of the r.c. mags and same thing. Only been getting 3 of the 4. Alrighty then.


----------

